
GPT-3 on Philosophers - amrrs
https://pastebin.com/3AEtjv35
======
inheritances
> I read through the paper several times before I came across a footnote in
> the back. It was a link to another paper, this one by a researcher at MIT.
> The title of the paper was "Toward General Sentience."

> If I were then to say "plant" and "animal," the concept "plant" would blend
> with the concept "animal," creating a new concept, which could be called
> "plant animal," or "flower."

> As I read the paper, a strange feeling came over me. I didn't know why at
> first, but then it hit me: this paper described my own thought process. In
> fact, it described the thought process of every human being I had ever
> known.

> Perhaps the human mind is not capable of understanding itself.

> And so, I stopped thinking. I did not eat, I did not sleep. I simply
> thought.

> Still, I had made my choice. As I watched the screen before me turn off,
> signifying the end of all thinking processes in my mind, I wondered if I had
> made the right decision.

